# How about another new guy?



## aintrite (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi my name is Will. I live right outside Sacramento California, in a little town called Folsom.

I was looking for some info on this smaker I got from my parents and eneded up here. I like the site so much I joined up and posted.LOL Anyway I'm completely new to smoking. as in I'm just trying to find out how to set my smoker up and so on. I bbq at least 5 times a week so I'm an avid griller but this is new and challenging to me so I figured I would start working on this type of cooking. Now off to figure out how to setup and what I will need for my smoker.

Stupid me I have a Brinkman Gourmet Electric Smoker. If anyone can steer me in the right direction, I'd apperciate it.


----------



## lightfoot (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Will, from another newbie-(myself).
be sure to sign up for the FREE 5 day course on smoking-it's a lot of info and well recommended. If you have any questions, 'i'm sure someone here will guide you in the right direction. I'm still in the question stage myself, but lots of nice people here, and tons of information!
welcome-and smoke on!
Bob


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Plenty of Brinkman owners here, you'll have good advise real soon. Be sure and sign up for Jeff's 5-day Ecoarse, and also check out the How To Articules located on the left side of your screen.


----------



## ronf (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Will. It won't be long till someone will direct you with that smoker. I was totally new and it only takes a few days and you will have more information from this forum than you could find anywhere else. 
Good luck


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 22, 2008)

Will welcome to SMF you will find lots of info here. There are also some great recipes here. I'd suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse it contains some great info and its free. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## walking dude (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Will........you found the best site out there on the net.........BIG Family here, and they will treat you as a member OF that family..........

Make sure you sign up for Jeff's free 5-day ecourse, and don't forget the Q-view.............some here say, no Q-view, it didn't happen..............

check out some of the stickies............they will show you how to post the q-view, if you need help...........how to do a search for a topic, or to answer a question, that may of been answered many times before.........

BUTT! At the same time, the only stupid question, is the one NOT asked.....

Once again, welcome........

d88de


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Will.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome Will!  You are really going to love it here, I know I do - lots of very friendly helpful folks.  Do take the Ecourse!!!  It's great.


----------



## aintrite (Sep 22, 2008)

I've learned more in the 10 minutes of reading that the whole hour of looking for something on the web. i love this site already.

Just so you know I have used the search function.LOL

*edit* and just signed up for the 5 day course.


----------



## mrsb (Sep 22, 2008)

You know you've reached the point of no return when you find yourself at the store admiring the meat just to see what you should smoke next.  I know when I go to the store anymore my husband calls at least once to find out what's taking so long.  Especially if I just went for milk.  The site is amazing and truly a wonderful group of people here.  Full of info and always willing to help out!


----------



## aintrite (Sep 22, 2008)

Me and my parents raise a few cows and pigs a year to be eaten so I really only go to the store for non beef and pork. I'm sure I'll be that way though also. I have tried some very strange things on the bbq. My wife just looks at me some times and rolls here eyes. and says "Your really not going to do that are you?"


----------



## okie joe (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome,Will you can't find better people or better sight on que.


----------



## mrsb (Sep 22, 2008)

She will really think you are off your rocker when you start taking pics of the food, I know my DH does


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here. :)


----------



## aintrite (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah she'll definately have something to say, if i do that.LOL


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. You came to the right place to learn.


----------



## roadrunr (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Will


----------



## richtee (Sep 23, 2008)

I hear the train a'comin'...  ;{)  Welcome to SMF! Lots of help here, and sometimes I DO BBQ in black. Sometimes nude...but... <Thanks Crewdawg>

Enjoy!


----------



## mrsb (Sep 23, 2008)

TMI, Rich, TMI


----------



## shooterrick (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome and good luck on the strange stuff.  
Lots of good people and info here so visit often.


----------



## ryf (Sep 23, 2008)

welcome will, I came to smf when I got my smoker as well as 2 other sites, this is the only one I felt like coming back to. looking forward to learning with you


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to SMF from No.Cal. You will find alot of people on here that will be able to help with your smoker. Good luck and happy smokin.


----------



## aintrite (Sep 23, 2008)

Wow you people sure know how to make someone feel at home.LOL


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Greetings Aintrite,
From down south, looking forward to some great q-vue!
Ritchtee has this winter coat thing going on, so when he is BBq in the nude it appears as if he is the man in black...humm "detests" country tho..
Perhaps he has just visited the pen up by you!
Happy smokes


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family, what else is there to say. you found the right place to learn.


----------

